# Hiya



## Diarmuid (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,
I am new here, as I found this site browsing the internet for some help. I have been interested in my theatres tech-team, for the last 7 months, but due to a quite large amount of productions, I have gained quite a bit of experience. I am a Stage Manager, and a Lighting Operator for my school theatre, in Cornwall, England. Soon, I am also going to start being trained up on sound!

So, I just thought I would say hi!!


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi and welcome to CB! Hope that you find this site a helpful recourse and please don't be afraid to ask questions or offer your thoughts and comments. 

See you around the site!


----------



## avkid (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome. Your sink or swim education sounds a bit like mine, I was thrown into lighting two days before a show when the LD ran into some legal problems. If you need any help with your upcoming sound endeavours throw me a line.

the OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)

AKA Phil


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello there!

It sounds like you have a good bit of practice in everything. Do you have a preference on what you do or are you just enjoying learning it all? Make sure to go down and put youself on the guest map, there arn't many people last time I checked from England on there. Feel free to look through old posts and ask anything. Everyone here is ready to help and you often get an answer in a few hrs.

~Nick


----------



## Diarmuid (Oct 27, 2005)

At the moment, I am just learning and I only have any proper amount of real in-show experience at Stage Managing. I am enjoying learning how everything works, very much.

I signed the Map the other day.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, you can learn so much just by watching and participating if possible. Never give up a chance just to watch how someone does something. Alot of our theatre's skills are passed down through the students that way.

~Nick


----------

